

Mozilla Firefox 3.1 Coming This Year - vanya
http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner/2008/05/mozilla-firefox-31-coming-this.html

======
Xichekolas
Of course, FF3 was originally slated for over a year ago and it's just now
happening, so take the timeline with a grain of salt. On the other hand,
delays (within reason) are fine as long as they lead to a better product,
which seems the case for FF3.

------
PieSquared
FF3, which I have been using for a while, has been great so far. So, even
though this is later than expected, I'd still like to thank the Firefox team
for making a web browser I like. Good luck on 3.1!

